# Kimber Solo slide lock works too well!



## DepOne

I just took my new Solo to the range after cleaning it and lubing it per the factory instructions. I have 2 magazines and I used Winchester 147 gr Ranger, Speer Lawman 147 gr TMJ, Federal Personal Protection 147 gr HP and even tried some Hornady Zombie 115 gr HP. I got the exact same results with all the above ammo and both magazines, loading 6 rounds into the mags without topping them off. Every single round fired resulted in locking the slide back. It had to be manually pulled back and released to chamber and fire the next round.

I don't think I screwed up the reassembly after cleaning and lubing the pistol, but I'll take any suggestions. Does anyone have an idea what could cause this, particularly with all the different types of ammo and 2 different magazines.

Thanks guys! :?


----------



## Steve M1911A1

Whatever the detent is, that holds the Solo's slide-lock down until the magazine's follower hits it, has become too weak.
It may be that there's still sticky anti-rust grease in the detent's hole or notch.
It may be that the detent's spring fell out, so it isn't functioning.
Something like that, anyway.

As each round is fired, its recoil is moving the slide-lock lever upward, and it catches the slide.
Look for too much "wiggle" or looseness in the movement of the slide-lock lever. Trace the reason for that, and correct it.


----------



## rex

Put a loaded mag in it and look straight down noticing how close the bullet and slide lock are,if it looks close look for skidmarks on the edge of the SS's tab that the follower engages.I can see the 147s but wouldn't really expect it out of a 115.It's Steve's or this most likely


----------



## DepOne

Thanks for the responses guys! I found the problem though. Hey, I'm a guy and I don't need no stinking instruction manual, right? Wrong! The slide stop has to be installed pointing down and then pushed up into place going under a little spring or the slide locks back every time. Being and old 1911A1 guy, I just pushed it straight in, not engaging the little spring. I'm embarassed to say, but have to give credit to Kimber, this procedure is printed in RED in the manual.

Duh!


----------



## srb

If you watch the video on the Kimber web site, it goes into detail about exactly what you are talking about. The slide stop has to catch the spring or it will lock every time. Enjou you Solo I have been waiting 14 months.


----------



## DepOne

Thanks, it running like the well designed machine it is once it got over operator error. Where are you? There are 2 shops here that have all the Solos you want.


----------



## srb

I am in the Boca Raton area where are the two shops


----------



## DepOne

Probably a 3 or 4 hour drive, minimum. Florida Gun Exchange has some in Holly Hill and does business on the internet. The othher, and probably best price, is Shooters Supply in Jacksonville. I think they sell over the phone also.

Florida Gun Exchange

Shooters Firearms and Gun Accessories


----------



## srb

Thanks i'll call


----------



## halfmoonclip

New here, so hello to all.
What kind of prices are these shops offering? Locally they run the gamut of $599 to $799. I snagged mine from a shop asking the higher amount, but they gave me a decent trade so it was a moot point.
Great little gun; mine had fed everything including snakeshot.
Moon


----------

